# New Years Eve Snow



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Weather man said Saturday night less then 1 inch. Wake up Sunday morning to see some snow falling and to read that we are under a snow advisory with 2-4 expected. Well 6 inches later here we are. This snow came quick with the 4 inches or so coming in about 4 hrs. Around here 1 inch an hour is pretty good. It was a light fluffy snow so that mixed with the winds that came over night caused some drifting. Here are some pics


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Couple more including what the roads looked like.

















Also a couple vid clips. This one would have turned out better with out the pile of snow in front of the camera.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

crap man, have fun!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Will B once again nice job, looks like it just want to snow in your area this year! I wish i had some videos for you, but i have not had any snow yet!:crying: Hey Will there use to be a guy on here from iowa, he had a ford truck and a blizzard plow! He had some good videos also, i don't kno what happen to him!


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Will, what kind of LED light is that below your rear view mirror?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

tls22;474998 said:


> Will B once again nice job, looks like it just want to snow in your area this year! I wish i had some videos for you, but i have not had any snow yet!:crying: Hey Will there use to be a guy on here from iowa, he had a ford truck and a blizzard plow! He had some good videos also, i don't kno what happen to him!


Thanks. The guy you you are thinking of is iakentdoz. I think he still posts here every now and then



Hambrick & Co.;475079 said:


> Will, what kind of LED light is that below your rear view mirror?


I'm not sure the exact make of it. Its a knock off of the Whelen Dual Talon. I have blue/clear for when I'm going to the fire station.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

awesome pics and videos man . are still looking for a v-plow still ?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Will- How do you like the pro wings? Just got mine tonight- Going to install this weekend.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

mike psd;475361 said:


> awesome pics and videos man . are still looking for a v-plow still ?


Yeah Id still like to find one but I think I'm going to have to wait til summer when plows arnt in demand.



FordFisherman;475374 said:


> Hey Will- How do you like the pro wings? Just got mine tonight- Going to install this weekend.


There not bad. They do help minimize chasing crumbs and what not. Just watch the rubber edges. Mine both had to be replaced after this last snow.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the pics and vids. that a nice truck too


----------



## porterdan6 (Jan 17, 2007)

gotta love the weatherman. they are never very accurate here in KC.


----------



## dsnvd (Dec 21, 2007)

The weather people are never that accurate here in mich either. Nice pics


----------

